# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  في السلك: ناس الطوف..!

## عبدالرحمن محجوب

*

‏*طبعا الأيام دي ايام العيد.
‏*أيام العشر الأواخر.
‏*أيام الطوف.
‏*أيام صفانا.
‏*الناس بقت تفكر في العيد.بدل رمضان.
‏*والناس بقت تفكر تشتري الكسوة للأطفال كيف.
‏*لكن الناس ما كلهم ناس.
‏*يعني في ناس ما عندهم هم الكسوة بيهمهم أشتروا الحكام.
‏*وديل ناس ما عندهم ضمير.
‏*وطبعا ديل الايام دي مهتمين إهتمام شديد بالزعيم.
‏*البيقول ليك المنحة دي جاتهم كيف؟والبيقول ليك عمره جاتهم في صمة خشمهم؟.
‏*طبعا كلام كتير بيتداولوه بني زرقان.
‏*نرجع للطوف.
‏*اريتوا كان طوف نوح.
‏*تعجبت كثيرا عندما سمعت ان الإتحاد العام أسند مهمة البعثه لمجدي شمس الدين.
‏*وطبعا مجدي دة زي ناس الطوف داير إسوق قدام و يمشي.
‏*يعني داير الوجاهة .
‏*طيب إش معنى يعني حتمشي مع المريخ.
‏*ودي جاتك من وين.
‏*الظاهر في نوع من الهمشرة.
‏*نرجع للناس المهمشرين بهمشره مباراة المريخ مع العميد.
‏*هلالابي قال لي الدعاكم منو تلعبوا مع الأتحاد؟قلت ليهو ؟مجدي شمس الدين.
‏*قال لي ماتهظر.قلت ليهو.؟ديمتري.
‏*قال لي مباراة بس؟قلت ليهو معاها عمرة.
‏*ظل وجهه مسودا.قلت ليهو مالك.كضمت.انتو ما دعوكم.
‏*قال لي انحنا ان جابوا لينا اللوتري بطفش مننا خلي يدعونا.
‏*قلتا ليهو انشاء الله طفشت الرشاقة من إشراقة.
‏*ايها كلنا خلف الزعيم.
‏*نعشق المريخ و نهواه عندما يلعب في المستطيل الأخضر.
‏*الأخضر بريش.
‏*وننتظر بفارق الصبر مبارايته لمشاهدة لاعبينا ان يقدموا الاحلي والأجمل.
‏*المره جاية يا رمضان الدعوة من لابورتا في برشلونة.
‏*وموتوا بغيظمكم والسنة الجاية عينكم ماتشوف الآ محمد نور في المريخ..



*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*سبحان الله توارد خواطر

عن مجدى وصحبه !

ما يفعلونه :

هو ما يسمى الإرتزاق يا عبدالرحمن محجوب.
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مشكور علي العمود ....
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب عبدالرحمن على الروائع
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هو دا كلامك كنت قايلو كلام سلك هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هو دا كلامك كنت قايلو كلام سلك هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه
&feature=share
*

----------


## محمد star

*مشكور ياحبيب على الكلام الرائع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*ظهر السمكرجية و ضاعة الحكاية
*

----------

